

The Restaurant Menu That Nudges People Toward Healthy Food - mast
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/08/the-restaurant-menu-that-will-make-people-want-to-buy-healthy-food/375625/

======
mast
When I read this I though of all the articles I've read about landing page
optimization. The tips are quite similar, and I suppose that makes sense. Both
are trying to guide you to a specific spot(s) on a page.

